# auf beinahe der gesamten Länge des Flurs



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich möchte wissen, wie ihr dies ins Deutsche übersetzen würdet. _A casi todo lo largo del pasillo_? Konext: Der Erzähler ruft hervor, wie sich Feuer in einer Wohnung entwickelt und ausgebreitet hat. Dann sagt er: _Die Wand *auf beinahe der gesamten Länge des Flurs* verwandelte sich innerhalb eines Lidschlags in ein Inferno aus Flammen und Rauch_.

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## kunvla

_A casi todo lo largo del pasillo
_
Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

En cuestión de un abrir y cerrar de ojos, la pared, en casi todo el largo del pasillo, se convirtió  en un infierno de llamas y humo.


----------



## gvergara

Danke. Und wie würde man sagen _El fuego llegó *a la altura del techo*_?


----------



## kunvla

gvergara said:


> Danke. Und wie würde man sagen _El fuego llegó *a la altura del techo*_?


_Das Feuer erreichte die Decke_, por ejemplo.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

*Oder auch:*
Das Feuer/die Flammen reichte(n) bis zum Dach
Das Feuer griff auf das Dach/den Dachstuhl über
Das Feuer breitete sich bis zum Dach aus
Der Dachstuhl/das Dach hat Feuer gefangen, etc...


Saludos


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> *Oder auch:*
> Das Feuer/die Flammen reichte(n) bis zum Dach
> Das Feuer griff auf das Dach/den Dachstuhl über
> Das Feuer breitete sich bis zum Dach aus
> Der Dachstuhl/das Dach hat Feuer gefangen, etc...



(Zimmer-) Decke und (Haus-) Dach sind jetzt aber nicht synonym, oder? 
Techo y tejado sind ja auch nicht synoym, oder?

¿O es que me he perdido algo?


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> Techo y tejado sind ja auch nicht synoym, oder?



Wie du sehen kannst, habe ich mich ausschließlich auf die Übersetzung obiger Frage 
_*a la altura del techo (Dach- Dachhöhe)*_
konzentriert und deshalb frei interpretiert, respektive der sehr variablen/blumigen deutschen Sprache "die Ehre gegeben", handelt es doch um ein Feuer, das sich bis zum "Dach" ausbreitete ! 

Von Zimmerdecke - als Synonym - war also keine Rede; aber ich hoffe doch, dass der Fragesteller (Gonzales), ob unserer Diskussion, jetzt nicht völlig verwirrt ist !? 

Servus


----------



## kunvla

gvergara said:


> Der Erzähler ruft hervor, wie sich Feuer in einer Wohnung entwickelt und ausgebreitet hat. Dann sagt er: _Die Wand *auf beinahe der gesamten Länge des Flurs* verwandelte sich innerhalb eines Lidschlags in ein Inferno aus Flammen und Rauch_.





gvergara said:


> Und wie würde man sagen _El fuego llegó *a la altura del techo*_?





kunvla said:


> _Das Feuer erreichte die Decke_, por ejemplo.


Tonerl, ich bleibe bei _(Zimmer-)Decke_. 

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

ñ


gvergara said:


> Danke. Und wie würde man sagen _El fuego llegó *a la altura del techo*_?




No se sabe si te refieres a la altura del techo de la casa o de la habitación, es decir, a la altura del cielorraso.
Si es el techo de la casa: Das Feuer erreichte das Dach.
Si es el cielorraso o _plafond_: Das Feuer erreichte die (Zimmer)Decke.


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Tonerl, ich bleibe bei _(Zimmer-)Decke_.



Wenn wir über den *"Flur"* sprechen, dann bin ganz bei dir: *"(Zimmer-)Decke"*. 
Sprechen wir über das *(ganze) "Haus"*, dann bleibe ich beim *"Dach" ! *

серде́чные приве́ты тебе́ посыла́ет 
Tonerl


----------

